

I'm a PC, and I'm still running XP - jseliger
http://blogs.wsj.com/biztech/2008/10/06/im-a-pc-and-im-still-running-windows-xp

======
mstefff
Someone answer me please!

PC stands for 'Personal Computer' - right?

How is that synonymous with an operating system (Windows)???!

~~~
speek
Technically, Macs were the first Personal Computers, then the IBM-clones came
out... the clones were what most people had. Then it was just IBM(and clones)
vs Mac, and BAM! people thought PCs were IBM-based machines.

Unfortunately for us geeks, Apple is going to continue to use PC to mean non-
mac until PC actually means PC for the average person.

/mini-rant

~~~
hugh
_Technically, Macs were the first Personal Computers_

Did you mean the Apple II?

~~~
TetOn
Did you mean the Apple //?

(Also would have accepted Apple ][.)

------
thaumaturgy
Anecdotal point: I've tried really hard not to jump on the Vista-hating
bandwagon, but last night I needed to copy a couple of gigs of data to a flash
drive, roll that computer's OS back from Vista to XP, and copy the data back.

Copy time under Vista: approximately 35 minutes.

Copy time under XP: 90 seconds.

Nothing special on the system before or after that should have affected the
copy. It was a fairly new Vista install.

~~~
dougp
Flash memory is high read speed and low write speed so writing from vista and
reading to xp is not exactly a fair test.

~~~
jws
Penalty! Specious data! 1 point.

Flash memory is slower to write, but a quick survey of 2GB USB thumb drive
benchmarks shows their write speed to be about 65% of their read speed, not 4%
as reported in this user's results.

There is still more than one order of magnitude of performance missing.

~~~
dougp
Linus just blogged about how in acutal use ssds are usually vastly slower than
advertised he was pleasantly surprised to find one that wasnt in this post
[http://torvalds-family.blogspot.com/2008/10/so-i-got-one-
of-...](http://torvalds-family.blogspot.com/2008/10/so-i-got-one-of-new-intel-
ssds.html)

------
biohacker42
Bingo! Vista's competitor isn't Apple, it's XP.

~~~
ardit33
well, if you are upgrading, and the only choice is Vista (as it rammed down
the throat by MS), Mac Os looks more appealing.

~~~
iuguy
Except Linux doesn't need you to buy new hardware.

Although I concede that if the user in question is not technical then Vista is
probably the way to go ;)

